
Google tells users to drop IE6 - peter123
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/40785/140/
======
MikeW
Oh how I wish I could do that. The majority of people (college students) who
access my webapp do so on IE6 because: \- They're accessing it during class
time or hogging the computer labs/library throughout the day and IE6 is the
only browser on the majority of the machines on campus. \- IE7 is on a smaller
percentage (a quarter perhaps) of machines within the campus - still a hefty
percentage - no alternative browsers anywhere. \- Their home laptops have
never been windows-updated and still run IE6, or those that have WU'd run IE7.

The only times Chrome, Safari or FF hit the app is when the computing students
use it - and they tend to not be my demographic because they don't store every
detail of their life on social networks whereas the IE6 loving social-studies
students do.

------
vaksel
IE6 will still be around 5 years from now...solely due to corporations not
upgrading their shit.

~~~
jhancock
Would be nice if we could solely blame corps for this as its a relatively
easier problem to solve. Unfortunately, "joe home user", even with genuine
Windows installs, do not update their PCs. The little update notifier just
sits there and joe user takes no action.

------
koraybalci
well, what do you expect? for years, ms did the same for FF from their msdn
and some other product pages, didn't they? For years, incompetent developers
did the same too, ignoring FF. There is a new competitor in town, and
actually, they are probably right with their claims (that IE6 is weak), anyone
disagree with that?

------
caustic
It would be nice to see Yahoo does the same thing.

------
jackowayed
If Google's site as a whole would tell everyone to upgrade their browser, then
we would actually get somewhere in killing IE6.

Gmail is a small and fairly tech-savvy minority of Internet users, while
google users overall are most Internet users, including those that might still
be using IE6.

------
petercooper
If Google's really serious about this, why not have a yellow bar or something
on EVERY Google page viewed by an IE 6 user? I think most of us would thank
them for it, if it worked.

------
bprater
One word: "Freaking Awesome!"

------
GrandMasterBirt
I can finally quit supporting IE6 sometime soon. I am so happy!

~~~
zitterbewegung
Hopefully this will be the KO hit to IE6 cruft.

~~~
joechung
It won't be. Gmail isn't as popular as Yahoo! Mail or Hotmail. The death knell
for IE 6 will be when Windows XP disappears from the desktop.

~~~
whatusername
bingo.

While I'm sure there are some people running with gmail/ie6 (aside from those
at work) - I would be guessing it's in the minority - most of the people I
meet with gmail addresses are using another browser. (Most of the people I
meet with hotmail addresses are using ie6)

